# So so sorry for this little van !!!!



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I have to pass this poor little motorhome on my way to the capital, its been parked for about 3 months now gathering dirt, looks worse side on , I dont know what make it is but i want to take her home and make her better !!!


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

looks like it might be a toyota or a mitsubishi. Reminds me of ours...

Poor thing...


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

If you view the pic full size, you can clearly see Mitsubishi on the bonnet.

I wish there were more Jap vans available - I'd be a lot happier with Toyota or Honda mucky bits.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

There is one the spitting image of it on ebay at the moment, if you put in mitsubishi camper van. All it is missing is the stripes on the cab and the bull bars, oh and some dust.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Eeeeek 3 Months???? - I hope the owner hasn't popped off in the back! It's a long time to be in the same place.

I suppose if I parked up here and didn't wake up, I'd get found when the tax ran out.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

vardy said:


> Eeeeek 3 Months???? - I hope the owner hasn't popped off in the back! It's a long time to be in the same place.
> 
> I suppose if I parked up here and didn't wake up, I'd get found when the tax ran out.


Perhaps its been nicked and they have just dumped it there to see if it has a tracker fitted


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

perhaps the owner has been gassed???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sure i`ve seen this on the island of La Palma The suzuki emblem rings a bell. That was 4 years ago


Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The stripes on the conversion point towards an old German conversion to me, possibly a Burstner or Dethleffs, but to add confusion it appears to have an Eriba logo on the front of the overcab :? 

Pete


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

crikey I never thought of that... EEK, shall i have a closer look when i pass by or if there is a body there may be flies..............


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Peaky, you hear about that sort of thing happening more and more. It's your civic duty . . . 
John


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I pass a very unloved MH a few times every week - I would guess it has been parked in exactly the same spot (on the road) for three/four years now (at least). I think all the tyres are flat and it has been broken into at least once. I'd be very surprised if it has a tax disc!!!

Mike


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ok i will stop and have a closer look next week, maybe take a side view pic if its empty


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi its based on mitsubushi L300, lovely van had one myself in 1983 different converter though. Bought it from London Motor Caravans for £10,000. (are they still about?) Beautiful to drive, 1600cc with counter balance cams in the engine, you could balance a coin on the tappet cover and it wouldn't move. 

Column change, bench front seat, first van that drove just like a car, rear lounge, and a heat exchanger to heat the hot water as you travelled, and did it get hot! We got broken in to in Gerona, the only thing they nicked was my alarm clock! :x On a trip to through France at a steady 55mph it did over 40mpg!

Did around 60,000 miles in it without any problems before flogging it.

Olley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi peaky So which island is it on.

Dave p


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

its on Fuertuventura, so cute and tiny, its got some sort of locker attached to the rear, overhead cab, bet its cute inside, id love to get a look....


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Why not leave a note on it Peaky? You never know the owner may be local
Waz


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> perhaps the owner has been gassed???


 :lol: :lol:

Poor thing,No one wants you when you're old


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i could leave a note but what to say??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

clean me


Dave p


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i was thinking can i take home free and love please, troule is there is no spanish word specific to love !!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

If not still inside, they could have come to harm and not been able to return to it. They might be missing with no traceable route!

Or am I watching too many of those late night forensics?? 

8O 8O 8O 

Where are the number plates from - is it possible to trace last owner? What happens there, do they impound and you get 'finders keepers' or will it just rot into the ground?


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Peaky, try putting the reg number in the SUMA site. From memory I think you can get owner details from them.
Waz


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Doesnt it have an English/Irish number plate?


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like Spanish to me Pollydoodle
Waz


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Oohh have been looking back, after seeing about the Bolero in Fuerteventura what happened with this one ? hope there isn't a black hole that MHers are falling down out there.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

after months and months his little van too just disappeared !!!!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Peaky 

After seeing this post and the post about the Bolero perhaps you should think of setting up a shelter for "lost" motorhomes - something like Battersey Dogs Home where people can come and "rescue" the motorhomes before they go to that big campsite in the sky that has every facility, each MH has every accessory and the diesel is free :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

